# Diamond Deluxe 2 hole box



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

I have found a Diamond Deluxe 2 hole box (46x46x20) from a guy in Kansas for $450. It is about 3-4 years old and in excellent condition. He will also drive it to Denver for me. This box does not have a storage top, it has door covers, just plain jane. What do you guy's think? Good deal?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

For Alaska, check out the insolation. Aluminum will suck the heat right out of a dog.


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

It has corrugated plastic insulation on all of the exterior walls in the dog compartments. The seller is a guide in Kansas. Do you think I would be better off using the plastic kennels with the insulated covers, or get the box? I am just thinking of how to configure the truck and pups for the drive to Wasilla and the pass. Any idea's?


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

This is another option. What do you think?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._72618_400012004_400000000_400012000_400-12-4


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i have 1 w/ fans, storage and insulation, it cost 500 new but that was yrs ago


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Any info on the BassPro box?


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

Look on the Diamond Deluxe web site. They have a 46x46x20 no storage box listed for $410.00 that sounds like it could be like the one you are looking at. You would have to add shipping to this price.

http://www.diamonddeluxe.com/b_style_dog_box.html


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, that is the one. I think I will go with the Basspro box.


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

good choice


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

The box at Bass Pro is made, I'm pretty sure, by the same guy that makes the Diamond Deluxe. Call him directly, he is very helpful and can tell you the different options you can get.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Owens makes a nice box sold at boards4less.com
shipping might be prohibitive to AK
I personally wont have another Alum diamond plate, too much polishing, scratch easy, mine are all Stainless Steel

What do the sled dog people use?


----------

